# Hello again



## Chief (May 26, 2010)

Let's see if anyone remember's me?

When I first joined I pissed everyone off something fierce. 
I don't intend to make the same mistake.

I haven't been on in a long time.
Flyboy cussed me out. I was bragging about my father who's a retired Alaskan Pathfinder. Let's see if that rings a bell.


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2010)

Been a while Chief, what ya been doin'?


----------



## Thorlifter (May 26, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Chief (May 26, 2010)

Making twizzler's literally. I work at Y&S Candies(the twizzler factory) in lancaster, PA.

Been workin 3rd shift for 2.5yrs.
Right now I'm workin' 7 days a week and been doin it since mid-February. 
I've had somewhere between 7-10 days off total including weekends.


----------



## Matt308 (May 26, 2010)

So the recession has been good for the candy business. I guess folks need their comfort one way or another. But Twizzlers?  Not my fave.

Anyhow welcome back with the new attitude.


----------



## Gnomey (May 26, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 26, 2010)

Welcome back mate!


----------



## magnu (May 26, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Chief (May 26, 2010)

Really good. It's hard to keep up with production.

I've grown a bit since last I was here. I've gotten a job since than and joined the real world. 

But, I tell you what this 7 days is killing me. My wallets happy, but I like to sleep at night sometimes.
Well I have 3 days off for Memorial Day coming up. That'll be nice.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2010)

Welcome back.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 26, 2010)

Hi Chief, nice to meet you.


Wheels


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 27, 2010)

G'day mate, you must have been well before my time, so welcome and nice to have you rejoin us.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 27, 2010)

Welcome back!


----------



## Njaco (May 27, 2010)

Welcome back Chief! I'll be going to Lancaster next weekend on the way to the Reading Airshow. Maybe I'll pick up a twizzler or two!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 27, 2010)

Twizzlers...my favorite choice at the movies!


----------



## Chief (Apr 26, 2011)

Man, this overtime is killing me. 6 days a week 11-7. I have good news. my father found some of his old army photos. When he scans them I'll upload them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2011)

Cool beans, looking forward to them.


----------



## mikewint (Apr 26, 2011)

Chief, 2006 was well before my time here so I have no idea what went down but if Flyboy cussed you out it must have been a very serious breach. Time heals all wounds and we all transgress. So welcome to the forum once again where we can all disagree with one another in a Gentlemanly manner with respect to all.
What is/was an Alaskan Pathfinder? I know what a military Pathfinder is so is that what your Dad was?


----------

